# French manicure help



## tania10 (Nov 30, 2006)

hi girls..im new here..does anybody know how to do french manicure by urself?please help..


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2006)

I tried and I only succeeded on my left hand, lol


----------



## LVA (Nov 30, 2006)

How to give yourself a french manicure


----------



## tania10 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks 4 the link..

opss..but i cant access that link. u must post 800+ then u cann access that video tutorial.but i only post 10...


----------



## Becka (Nov 30, 2006)

i bought one of those sally hansen french manicure kits recently. You put on a base coat, then the little tape things, paint the tip part w/ the white polish, wait to dry and then take the tapes off and paint with the nude color (all the instructions come w/ it).

All of that may sound easy, but honestly IMO it's not. I went through all that and my nails looked like a 2 year old did them, it was so annoying I took it all off with remover after spending a VERY long time working on them, ugh! Kutos to anyone who can do a good french manicure at home, there's a real art to it


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link Kim! I've unsuccessfully tried over the last few years... I must've had a steadier hand when I was younger, cause I used to be able to years ago LOL!


----------



## katapilla (Dec 3, 2006)

The easiest way to do one on yourself is paint on your white tips first it dosnt matter if they are messy because when they are dry take an old eyeshadow brush dip it in nail polish remover and press it aginst the bottom half of your nail slightly pushing up into the white to tidy up the smile line take as much time as you like and they should come out perfect. then paint the rest as you normally would (does that make sense) hope this helps xxx


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

I am all thumbs doing my own nails! LOL


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Purchase a bottle of paint white polish(color of your choosing) and trim the brush down to 1/4 it's size. This way you can very easily freehand your tip. Then cover with a cotton candy or clear finish.


----------



## Becka (Dec 3, 2006)

you two r amazing with your advice!!! TY !!! i had already given up and wasn't going to try it again, but i may very well attempt it now following both of your tips


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 4, 2006)

You definitely need a polish with a really good brush. I do contrast tips with my OPI polishes (quite like the look of two-tone polish like red with gold tips or black with silver for example) but wouldn't even bother trying anymore with my cheaper products.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 4, 2006)

I do it all the time by myself.......i hate those tape thingys........it just takes lots of practice and I paint the white from both sides of the nail so they meet in the middle to form and arc........make any sense??!!


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 4, 2006)

I started off with using the white stickers to get a straight white line but I def. agree with just painting it on with no stickers and then cleaning it up with a q-tip.. Good luck!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 10, 2006)

Guys what's your fave nail polishes for french mani?


----------



## butterflyblue (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to be really good at using those kits and doing the french my self, now I can't to save my life! I think that I am just impatient.

I wear pink and white acrylics now, problem solved! :&gt


----------



## lady.stardust (Jan 3, 2007)

I tried it myself, turned out better than expected, but not perfect. Using the tapes helped me because I'm un-co, but yeah, I suppose practice makes perfect.


----------



## SarahAnn (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been doing my own every Sunday for a while now. It's just taken a lot of practice and patience... and finding the right polish. If I use the wrong polish, no matter how hard I work at it, the end result is simply dreadful. I'm in love with Sally Hansen Diamond Strength No Chip Nail Color. It's not only great to work with, but it has done wonders for my nail strength! I use Timeless White for my tips, and then when the tips are almost dry (not completely) I brush on Evening Lily. (I've noticed that, for me at least, brushing on the Evening Lily before the tips dry completely actually helps me blend any little imperfections or mistakes. Of course you have to be careful because you could potentially ruin it by doing this.) Ever since I started using Sally Hansen, I've been getting compliments almost daily about my nails. (So cool for someone who was a nail biter up until about 6 months ago.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 6, 2007)

I love them. Never could do but my my left hand however.


----------

